# Need some coat help



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

You need to keep drying until he is TOTALLY dry. You get flips when the coat isn't completely dry. If the hair has been flipped like this for a long time, you may need to pluck some of the hairs to get them to start growing in the proper way.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Some golden's just have the curly hair and and no matter what you do it will curl up..my Jack is a very curly boy and I love him just the way he is


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with hvgoldens advice but I would add that you might want to look into a drying coat. Check the ads on everythinggolden-I am pretty sure drying coats are advertised there. And a couple of people on Work_Gold make them as well.


----------

